# PA's AR figures



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

"My knees shake whether it has 4pts or 10pts". Are you saying if you had a chance at a 4pt. or a 10pt mature buck it would be 50:50 on which one you decided to shoot? Hey, I love watching deer, but we have become real complacent with low expectations and years of mediocrity. Your statement is no different than a bass fisherman saying they get the same excitement from catching a 7" Largemouth, or a 4# 20 incher. Problem is, we have a hunting culture here in MI that not only expects the 7", but thinks that's the way it has to be...almost a tradition thing or something. The tradition of continued low expectation and mediocrity. 

Really, there can be better...much better.


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

I thought QDM wasn't about big bucks?


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Please start a new thread to discusse the QDM/Big buck debate - 


Thanks

ferg....


----------

